# suggestions for professional blender



## pumpkingrl (Aug 30, 2004)

Okay, I am looking into purchasing a professional blender, at least a high quality machine and am interested in your suggestions.

thanks.

:chef:


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I have a Robot Coupe food processor that I use 95% of the time. As far as a blender, I have a Vita Mix stainless steel one that I got from my Mom who bought it in the 1960's. It has instant reverse capabilities, and is capable of crunching ice cubes, grinding whole wheat berries, and in so doing generates enough heat that you can then add honey, water, olive oil, and yeast and continue to knead the freshly ground whole wheat into a dough ball that can then be put directly into a bread pan and let rise.

When I need a blender, the Vita Mix is the best I've ever seen.

But for functionality, I still use the Robot Coupe most often. There's not much I can't do with it.

doc


----------



## pumpkingrl (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks for the suggestion, deltadoc. i've got a cuisinart food processor, which i live by, but there are some things a really good blender is good for. 

happy cooking.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Consider yourself lucky doc. The new Vitamix blenders are not like the old. At one of my former jobs we purchased 18 of these for our outlets and the general consensus was that they weren't very good. They have a 15 minute reset when the breakers go on these machines. If you're doing something the consistency of peanutbutter or hummus it can be quite a pain.

The best blender I've used is the simple Oster bar blender with two speeds. On and off. I own a Kitchenaid, but the Oster beats it hands down.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Kuan,
I am so disappointed to hear that. I met the owner of Vita Mix out in NY at the National Fashion and Boutique show in Columbus Center, oh, must have been like 1979 or 1980. 

I know they turned to plastic instead of stainless steel since then. They're Amish or something like that, and it is sad to know they have compromised the intense quality of the configuration of Vita Mix that I have.

I sent it in once for refurbishment, and they replaced the seals, the motor, and didn't charge me a thing for it.

It is an awesome kitchen utensil.

It is so sad to know that no matter what, the best things in life seem to be deteriorating.

doc


----------



## dan_sonoma (Aug 25, 2004)

I picked up a used bar blender at a local restaurant equipment store . No label ! I think it is a Wang , or Hamilton (? ) . Anyway , simple two speed , work fine , cheap and always have parts for repacement . So stop by your local place . They often have a "used" section .


----------



## ambrosiafood (Sep 5, 2004)

I agree. You must be my alter-ego! 

The robot coupe and the stainless steel vita mix are exactly what I have and use in my kitchen.


----------



## robinreece (Oct 25, 2004)

I am trying to figure out which vitamix model I should buy. I have been shopping Ebay and have seen several different models. I am a raw foodist and wish to use the vitamix to blend/food-process tough foods such as nuts, grains, and seeds as well as frozen fruits and hard vegetables like pumpkin! Although the newer models sure do look pretty and sleek the replies in this thread are making me question beauty over perfomance. I had just assumed that they all work the same.

I would like to be able to see what I am blending and the plastic containers would be awesome in that sense but do the stainless steel vitamix blenders work just the same if not better?!?!

Can anyone recommend a model (3000, 4500, 5000...)???


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I have a Vita-Mix and I love it. It has been in continually professional use for about 5 years now. No matter how carefully I guard it, I know it has suffered abuse by kitchen staff, and it still performs like a champ. Mine is the Vita-Prep, which is the professional model as opposed to the Vita-Mix which are the household models. I don't know if that might explain the problems that others are having or not, but I know there are definite differences between the two lines. Mine has the plastic blender jar and has survived no problem. The plastic is the same that is used in airplane windows. In case anyone wonders, I am in no way employed or profit by endorsing Vita-Prep, I just like the product.


----------



## robinreece (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks Cheflayne-

Is there anyone who can REALLY answer my question??? I would love a Vita Prep but they are mad expensive. The VM 3500 and 4000 are relatively inexpensive. What is the difference between the prep and the mix? Am I going to notice??

I would appreciate any guidance ANYONE can give 

 Thanks


----------

